# [X.org] Problème de compilation de x11-apps/scripts [Résolu]

## drenn

Bonjour.

Je suis en train d'installer un environnement KDE, cependant, je rencontre un problème lors de la compilation du paquet x11-apps/scripts. J'obtiens le message :

```
* scripts-1.0.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking scripts-1.0.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1/work/scripts-1.0.1 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1/work/scripts-1.0.1 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1/work/scripts-1.0.1_build"

 * econf: updating scripts-1.0.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating scripts-1.0.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1/work/scripts-1.0.1/configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --docdir=/usr/share/doc/scripts-1.0.1-r1 --disable-dependency-tracking

configure: error: unrecognized option: --docdir=/usr/share/doc/scripts-1.0.1-r1

Try `/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1/work/scripts-1.0.1/configure --help' for more information.

 * ERROR: x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   75:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 3230:  Called xorg-2_src_configure

 *        environment, line 4045:  Called autotools-utils_src_configure

 *        environment, line  584:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/scripts-1.0.1-r1' '--disable-dependency-tracking'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  467:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1/work/scripts-1.0.1'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1:

 * ERROR: x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   75:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 3230:  Called xorg-2_src_configure

 *        environment, line 4045:  Called autotools-utils_src_configure

 *        environment, line  584:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/scripts-1.0.1-r1' '--disable-dependency-tracking'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  467:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1/work/scripts-1.0.1'

```

Initialement, il y avait un environnement XFCE 4.8 installé. Les USE flags ont été changés. Le système a été ensuite mis à jour tenant compte des nouveaux flags avant de commencer l'installation de l'environnement KDE.

Je n'arrive pas à trouver la source de l'erreur. J'ai modifié les USE flags, modifié le profil, recompile gcc, libtool, libX11, seule dépendance du paquet scripts. Les recherches sur le forum et le web n'ont rien donné.

Le fichier /etc/make.conf est :

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

##CPPFLAGS=""               ## Variable pour le pré-processeur C

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"      ## Variable pour le C++

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

## MAKEOPTS="-j3 -l3" # -l3 : Protection introduite dans portage 2

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa apm auto-hinter -bluetooth ccache cdda cdr consolekit css dbus devil djvu dvd -emboss fontconfig -fortran gallium -gnome gnutls -gtk -gtk3 -hal icu java kde kipi kpathsea latin1 laptop latex libkms luatex matroska mmx mp3 -mysql odbc optimized-qmake phonon plasma policykit qt3support qt4 sdl sdl-sound semantic-desktop sql sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 theora udev -rtsp vlc webkit win32codecs X xcomposite xscreensaver svga jpeg tiff png mjpeg firefox mng usb md5sum xulrunner session secure-delete startup-notification gstreamer symlink system-sqlite"

FEATURES="ccache buildpkg"

##PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

# Configuration de ccache

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

# Configuration des langues

LINGUAS="fr en en_GB"

# Miroirs de telechargement

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

# Configuration de X.org

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev radeon"

## Configuration ALSA

#ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

## Configuration de Xsane

SANE_BACKENDS="artec"

##CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

## Liste des applications : kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump.

## CALLIGRA_FEATURES="words flow tables"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="PUEL"

```

Le fichier /etc/portage/package.use est :

```
app-office/akonadi-server   mysql

app-office/libreoffice         pdfimport

app-text/texlive                 graphics pstricks science

dev-db/mysql             embedded

dev-lang/python            sqlite

dev-libs/libgcrypt         static-libs

dev-libs/libgpg-error         static-libs

dev-libs/popt            static-libs

dev-db/sqlite            unlock-notify

dev-python/PyQt4         declarative

gnome-base/gvfs         gnome

media-libs/libcanberra      gtk

media-libs/sdl-mixer         mikmod

media-gfx/xsane         gimp

net-print/cups            ppds

net-print/gutenprint         ppds

sys-fs/udev            extras

virtual/mysql            embedded

www-plugins/gnash         gtk

x11-libs/qt-sql            mysql

x11-libs/wxGTK            -odbc

```

La commande eselect profile list donne :

```
  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde *

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [7]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [8]   hardened/linux/x86

  [9]   hardened/linux/x86/selinux
```

Aucun paquet en ~x86 est installé sur le système.

La commande emerge --info =x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1 donne :

```
Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.0.6-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P7350_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 15 Jan 2012 08:15:02 +0000

ccache version 3.1.6 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.6

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr en en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apm auto-hinter berkdb branding bzip2 cairo ccache cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus declarative devil djvu dri dts dvd dvdr encode exif fam firefox flac fontconfig gallium gdbm gdu gif gnutls gpm gstreamer iconv icu ipv6 java jpeg kde kipi kpathsea laptop latex latin1 lcms ldap libkms libnotify luatex mad matroska md5sum mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly odbc ogg opengl openmp optimized-qmake pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 readline sdl sdl-sound secure-delete semantic-desktop session spell sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg svga symlink sysfs system-sqlite tcpd theora tiff truetype udev unicode usb vlc vorbis webkit win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr en en_GB" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="artec" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Merci d'avance.

drenn

Édition : Ajout de " [Résolu] " dans le titre du fil de discussion.Last edited by drenn on Mon Jan 16, 2012 7:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebB

Que donne "autoconf -V" ?

Essaye

```
WANT_AUTOCONF=2.68 emerge scripts
```

----------

## xaviermiller

de gâce, ajoutez l'option -1 lors des commandes emerge liées à des dépendances, sinon votre world va exploser  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

J'ai le même souci. Cela marchait avant, puisque j'ai ce paquet installé depuis des années.

La meilleure chose à faire ici est d'ouvrir un bug sur le bugzilla pour que les devs puissent le corriger : https://bugs.gentoo.org/

L'ebuild n'a pas changé, c'est donc un changement dans l'eclass xorg-2 qui a provoqué ce bug.

----------

## drenn

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Que donne "autoconf -V" ?

 

Il indique de la version d'autoconf est la 2.68.

J'ai continué à chercher de mon côté mais ça ne donne toujours rien.

Pour le rapport de bug, je n'en ai encore jamais écrit mais, sutout, je maîtrise mal l'anglais. Je veux bien en proposer un mais il faudrait qu'une personne le corrige et lui apporte des améliorations pour le rendre exploitable par les développeurs.

Sinon, merci pour vos réponses très rapides.

drenn

----------

## drenn

 *drenn wrote:*   

>  *sebB wrote:*   Que donne "autoconf -V" ? 
> 
> Il indique de la version d'autoconf est la 2.68.
> 
> J'ai continué à chercher de mon côté mais ça ne donne toujours rien.
> ...

 

Édition : Reformulation d'une phrase.

----------

## drenn

Le problème a été résolu avec la mise à jour de Portage, réalisée vingt quatre heures plus tard.

Merci de votre aide.

drenn

----------

## guilc

OK, juste pour référence, c'est ce changement qui a résolu le souci  :Wink: 

```
15 Jan 2012; Michał Górny <mgorny@gentoo.org> autotools-utils.eclass:

Improve the --docdir configure grep. 
```

----------

